# Matty with Capt. Billy 6/12/06 (Late post)



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

My fishing buddy (Metalpeddler) who doesn't post sent me this picture from his trip on Monday. One of the times when i don't go down there with him and KABOOM! He caught this on his 2nd cast of the morning on a Roach BA. Great going Metalpeddler!! Nice trout! I'm jealous!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

BTW....He caught them on a 7' Tail Special......www.stickemrods.com


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Zork said:


> BTW....He caught them


Dude, you are opening yourself up to some abuse, you know that right? Read the trout regs...

Are you sure he caught them both? Might want to change it, clarify or something.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Ditto....


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Zork on metalpeddler*

Wish you were with him.You could claim one or send it back to the bay for the next trip.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*ouch!*

no bueno if he kept both.


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

rut ro


----------



## swtfisher (Oct 18, 2005)

I bet you wish that you had lied about the length of the other one huh? 1/4 Inch will get you a nice ticket!!!

Maybe it should be "Just Keep 5 LEGAL ONES"


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

*25" ER*

The smaller of the two was caught by the guide.He held them both up for a comparison shot.

Congrats on a great fish Lowell..................

BC


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Nice Trouts*

Those are a thing of beauty!!


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*2 Over 25?*



Tops - a - Lot said:


> The smaller of the two was caught by the guide.He held them both up for a comparison shot.
> 
> Congrats on a great fish Lowell..................
> 
> BC


The guide cannot keep any fish, so you may want to rethink that excuse too.


----------



## el jefe (Apr 5, 2005)

Why did your friend ask you not to post the report originally?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I have several shovels if you need one. Keep diggin, you'll come up with the right answer I am SURE!!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Please give him a chance to reply folks.


----------



## mikey19 (Aug 10, 2005)

nice fish........................!!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness....I didn't know what i was starting. I posted this pic this morning in a hurry on the way out of the office. I did not give the complete story. My bad. Metalpeddler fished Matty along with a client of his and Capt. Billy!!! Metalpeddler took the 2 fish to the taxidermy for mounts. 1 for him...(Big Momma) and 1 for his client. 

Now....Anyone that has ever fished with Capt. Billy knows that there is no way in heck the Capt. Billy would let someone keep fish illegally on his boat! I have fished numerous times with Capt. Billy and he is as straight laced as they come when it comes to fish and the law. He is always counting and measuring to make sure we don't go over on anything! He is a very good guide and is very thorough.

When i posted this I didn't think i had to explain everything. If you haven't had a chance to fish with Capt. Billy in Matty, I suggest you book a trip and get on down there.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*"Big Momma"*

Here is the one Metalpeddler caught.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dont worry about it*



Zork said:


> Oh my goodness....I didn't know what i was starting. I posted this pic this morning in a hurry on the way out of the office. I did not give the complete story. My bad. Metalpeddler fished Matty along with a client of his and Capt. Billy!!! Metalpeddler took the 2 fish to the taxidermy for mounts. 1 for him...(Big Momma) and 1 for his client.
> 
> Now....Anyone that has ever fished with Capt. Billy knows that there is no way in heck the Capt. Billy would let someone keep fish illegally on his boat! I have fished numerous times with Capt. Billy and he is as straight laced as they come when it comes to fish and the law. He is always counting and measuring to make sure we don't go over on anything! He is a very good guide and is very thorough.
> 
> When i posted this I didn't think i had to explain everything. If you haven't had a chance to fish with Capt. Billy in Matty, I suggest you book a trip and get on down there.


There are some junior game wardens on here that somehow "know" everything about the situation and are quick to point out anything possibly wrong they see, from size of fish on down to wearing the wrong clothes while your fishing. Makes some people quit posting. Thanks for sharing those are some nice trout.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

That's a beautiful trout, gonna make one sic mount


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Gorda Fisher said:


> There are some junior game wardens on here that somehow "know" everything about the situation and are quick to point out anything possibly wrong they see


I wouldn't say I am a junior game warden at all. I just know how folks are on these boards. All I did was try to tell the guy he needed to add some details or he was going to get abused. Am I wrong?


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats exactly why I dont post any reports or pics on this board. People are so quick to call others out. I watched this thread from the beginning, and kept my thoughts to myself. Nice pics and fish guys.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Well, catch 5, it looked pretty damning I'll have to say. It's the popcorn eaters that are getting to be the bigger problem. Looks like these beauties were caught and retained legally. That's a great fish story.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

That is a nice trout. Congrats to who caught it.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great looking trout. Should make a great mount...


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

All I was saying was that it is kinda irritating because it seems that a couple of times a week someone jumps to conclusions when there is usually an explanation. But you are right fishinchick, it did look suspicious.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Those are some fine looking specs Zork!! I hear alot of good things about Capt. Billy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

They got HUGE trout in Matty!! I need to make a trip. Good catch and not a bad way to start out the day.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Junior warden I’m not popcorn eater maybe. 

I simply added a remark about how interesting this thread was going to get, (post is gone). Personally I could care less if you posted a picture of yourself and fifty 30 inch trout and dead bald eagle on the bow of your boat. That’s going to be the bed you have to lie in. BUT although this is the internet everyone can see you and your pictures as everyone here knows. That being said I’m a member of another board where there was an instance a few months ago where a member was heading to a lake to do some duck hunting, on the way to the ramp he hit an owl.



He took pictures of said owl and the ducks that he had shot that day and posted them on the net. Some how some way an agent employed with the texas parks and wildlife department saw the pictures and traced the pictures to his house…


And charged him with possession of the owl!!!! The whole thing was dismissed but not after getting a lawyer and spending time in court. Something to ponder next time you take a picture with the “boat limit”.



True story look it up it actually made Texas Fish and Game magazine!!!


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice trout and nice report. I am sorry you got abused by some knotheads.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Big Fatty @ E. Matty*

Beautiful catch, esp. with the true facts coming out. Oddly, neither fish's tail shows any signs of splitting or other trauma this time of year.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Man.....it is a beautiful trout...isn't it


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

STAR? Haven't heard a word about that in this thread. Is he registered?


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

People continue to amaze me.


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

*25"*

I hate to be pesimistic, but you are not supposed to keep the guides limit right? This would include any part of his limit including his one big fish.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Well Mike, if you go back and look at it the latest installment includes a client of the fella with the big fish. The client caught the smaller of the two and the guy pictured is taking both of them to the taxidermist. It's easy to miss with all of the comments in between.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

catch 5 said:


> Thats exactly why I dont post any reports or pics on this board. People are so quick to call others out. I watched this thread from the beginning, and kept my thoughts to myself. Nice pics and fish guys.


(quote=catch 5) All I was saying was that it is kinda irritating because it seems that a couple of times a week someone jumps to conclusions when there is usually an explanation. But you are right fishinchick, it did look suspicious (quotage)

U complained twice. LOL
It's always greener on the other side.

Good Fish. Congrats
Better than I ended a windy day with.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzeeeeeeeee. SHUT UP AND FISH!!!


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

yup, right on Blue Water Ho!
-KC
...from the land of the popcorn eaters and non b listers! lol!


----------



## TopH20 (May 31, 2005)

Beautiful Fish! And what more could you expect from such a wonderful guide! Capt Billy is the best in my book!


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Wow! this is very entertaining reading.. 
Great looking trouts..........................


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

rvj you want to read some interesting stuff, go to the hunting board and read the one about deer leases being to much money to hunt on.


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nobody made any comment that made them "knotheads" the thread followed along the lines that any conversation would... They are indeed very nice fish, and come to find out they were retained legally I'm sure nobody meant any harm by their comments, but without being supplied with a conclusion people tend to form the most logical one. Nobody is being "junior wardens" everyone was simply posting what they thought about the thread...thats the point of this whole sight right?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That is one big arse trout and would look good on anybodys wall. It's funny that all the people doing the criticizing don't post any fish reports. Show me the trout!


----------



## Metalpeddler (Feb 6, 2005)

This is why I don't post anything about what I catch on this or any other website. As much as I wanted t\o brag about this 29-1/4" trout, I did not put it out there for your(what if's, who did, why didn't, you should've. why didn't) people to offer up for supper to all those that were NOT THERE, but wish that they WERE THERE. This is the way things were. If you ever fished with Billy Pustejovsky, you know he knows the rules. Anybody that FISHES PERIOD, should know the rules. I have fished with Billy for about tweleve years and have become very good friends. He called me and said he had a cancellation the next day and wondfered if I could come fishing. I was able to do so and he and I as friends went fishing. this was not a money guided fishing trip. If I wanted to go to Matagorda Bay tomorrow, I could call Billy and he would tell me "where to go & where to throw". Now ZORK who posted this "catch" wasn't there, he is a friend of mine and a valuable customer that I have taken fishing with Billy numerous times. We have had good days and bad and he thought he was doing me a favor by posting My success. The results of doing so is self explanatory. The truth is that a friend of mine that also makes his living as a fishing guide, went fishing together. the second cast of the morning got the 29-1/4" trout, and the 25" trout was caught trying to get the limit of 10 FRIGGING TROUT, allowed by law and guess what? We released it...That put an end to the consecutive days of allowable limits that Bill had at seven. Truth is we had done it and there was no money involved. All you people that have had all this **** to say about me and the day of fishing....don'
t you wish you were there and shut the %&$# up. The 25" fish is still swimmin somewhere in East mattty...and because of all the assumptions that were created becauce of someone that wasn't there...please be assured there will never be any accurate ones posed in the future. If you don't like what I have to say about things and think you are man enough to take exception to the truth, then please do me a favor and contact me.
Everitt Industrial Supply, Inc
Lowell Everitt
office 281-452-6660
cell 713-557-8654

people that were not at the place when things happen can not give accurate accounts of what happened
anybody that don't think this is the truth are encouraged to contact the writer or as I always say PHUKEM


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

Lowell,

Congrats on the beautiful fish! 

How did you like using the Stickem rod?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Man...catching that baby on the first cast would ruin me for the day unless the next cast had one over 30...then I would be passed out dead in my waders. 

Nice one!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

don't let the idjits get you down Metalpeddler.

we're trying to keep the reports board clean and friendly. Sometimes they slip past us.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Fishin Chick. Not trying to stir things up, but unless you have better than 9lbs 2oz in the mid coast division, you are playing for no better than second place in the STAR this year.........more to come later I guarantee!!!!!! I'll give you one hint...... EMB


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Lowell is right on the money!

Bill and I decided not to put out a report that day on their catch that it might be used as an editorial in the future.


----------



## Stickemfisherman (May 6, 2006)

Nice fish! Read people! It doesnt say he caught them both! It's a comparison shot. I'm sure as much fishing as that man does he is quite a Sportsman! Good post Zork thanks for showing us whats out there waiting with Capt. Billy! That's a nice logo also ha! ha!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

guys, let it go. it has all been said and said again. nice catch. let's move on.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

You like that do ya Glen....hehehee


----------



## speckhunter7 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Funny - but sad*

Seems like there a few that just wish the had the chance to be there yesterday and have the thrill they have not gotten ( in their own minds) but wish they could TODAY! Sometimes it isn't what you don't catch - it's more about the day , the company and the enviroment that you should enjoy, relish and preserve in mind, body and action.

Tim

P.S. - Zork - you rule!


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*...*



Blue Water Ho said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzeeeeeeeee. SHUT UP AND FISH!!!


YEAH, that's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

bump...


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

Zork said:


> BTW....He caught them on a 7' Tail Special......www.stickemrods.com


Caught *THEM*? Either it was a rushed post, as may honestly be the claim - or a post to remove the garnished greatness upon your friend who doesn't post; and of whom was breaking the law.Captain Ahab seems right, perhaps? (I'm not here to cause trouble but darn....if you are covering up please be careful in the future with how your posts come about. I do not know the truth but can only conjecture and make reasonable inferences here. I'll butt out of this thread. I just want to warn you to be careful! (I warn crabbers all the time, of keeping entire stone crabs instead of a right claw; or when I see, and approach, that "one peculiar ethnic group" boxing loads of 12" trout on ice it isn't a cool or legal thing to do.) They, too, may not know the law(s) and regulations, so I'd rather give them a bit of advice instead of acting like a jack-arse.


----------

